# Little Girl in Leaves and 1 studio shot



## twocolor (Dec 1, 2010)

Gorgeous light outside, but it was a wee cold for a little girl, so we moved inside for some.  On one of my studio shots, my strobe didn't fire . . . the result gave me a fairly nice happy accident!

1.






2.





3.
This one is soft, but I couldn't resist adding it to the set, her expression was priceless!





4.





5.





6.





7.


----------



## rocdoc (Dec 1, 2010)

I like no. 4 and 5 the best. They are all nice. Not sure about the atmosphere in no.1, kind of more fit for an adult than a cute kid.


----------



## twocolor (Dec 1, 2010)

rocdoc said:


> I like no. 4 and 5 the best. They are all nice. Not sure about the atmosphere in no.1, kind of more fit for an adult than a cute kid.


 
Thanks!  As I said, no #1 was a bit of an accident.  Main strobe didn't fire.  I do like it though!


----------



## willis_927 (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice shots, I like #1 as well! Wouldn't have known it was an accident if you didnt say so.


----------



## kundalini (Dec 29, 2010)

twocolor said:


> This one is soft, but I couldn't resist adding it to the set, her expression was priceless!


This one hits the recycle bin immediately IMO. There is no saving grace. Self censorship is a difficult attribute to overcome, but it must be done.


----------



## kaffrey (Jan 1, 2011)

I would also not include the soft focus image.  Sucks when that happens I know but it seems a bit extreme OOF to leave it in. 
I noticed that these have the eyes mostly dead center in a lot of these.  I love your 'accidental shot', what about a crop like this?


----------



## JenLavazza (Jan 5, 2011)

LOVE the contrast in 1!!  2 is my favorite with 5 close behind!!  GRRRRR...on 3!  I hate when that happens!  I wish their was a way to fix it   Would have been super cute!


----------



## Lex87 (Jan 7, 2011)

I really like image #6 - that's a really nice clear shot with good lighting.


----------



## xjoewhitex (Jan 9, 2011)

Amazing I love the photos! I too have the same flaw I have a hard time throwing away some of the photos that I know should be thrown away. :er:


----------



## Edsport (Jan 10, 2011)

#2 don't have a wow factor for me, just an ordinary photo. # 3 is blurred and as mentioned should't have been added. #4, 5, 6 and 7 is awesome and i think maybe that accident in # 1 was for a reason. I think it's an amazing photo. You wouldn't be able to duplicate that if you tried. If you didn't mention that the lighting was an accident i would have thought you nailed it. The expression on the girls face is perfect for that photo. One word for that photo - PRICELESS! This is my opinion, i'm sure others will have a different one...


----------



## boomersgot3 (Jan 11, 2011)

3.--I would pitch this and not waist my time editing it. Its clearly OOF.. When you get better you will look back and wonder to yourself why you even posted it. The pose is cute and the little girl is a doll...
She is quite centered in  most. Try using rule of thirds and raise your light to just above her shoulders. You don't want the catch lights to be in her pupils... You want it to be in the upper outer colored area of the eye if that makes sense! 6 i like but there is clearly camera shake with the ball..


----------



## twocolor (Jan 21, 2011)

boomersgot3 said:


> 3.--I would pitch this and not waist my time editing it. Its clearly OOF.. When you get better you will look back and wonder to yourself why you even posted it. The pose is cute and the little girl is a doll...
> She is quite centered in most. Try using rule of thirds and raise your light to just above her shoulders. You don't want the catch lights to be in her pupils... You want it to be in the upper outer colored area of the eye if that makes sense! 6 i like but there is clearly camera shake with the ball..


 
Thanks for the critique, but I just have to say that even the photographer that's been shooting for 30 years will occassionally shoot an image that's out of focus . . . I agree that I should pitch it, but I have been shooting professionally for over 10 years . . . I'm taking slight offense at the "when you get better . . ." statement.

#6 doesn't have camera shake, or the whole image would be blurry . . . camera shake occurs when the camera moves causing the entire image to be blurry.  She was shaking the ornament around like any kid would do, which is why she is in focus and the ornamnet is blurred . . . it's subject motion not camera shake.

I agree about the images being very centered, and really like the crop suggestion offered on the first image, I cropped it and presented it that way to the client.  That is one of the things I miss the most, is my rule of thirds.  I'll have to work on it!


----------



## thatfornoobs (Jan 25, 2011)

The bokeh in #2 melts my heart.


----------



## For9Studios (Jan 25, 2011)

I love the way the color pops in the pictures.  #6 is my favorite.  Her eyes are beautiful..in your other pics did you ever get a close up in order to focus on her eyes?  If so, I would love to see how those turned out.


----------



## Ottawaphotos (Jan 27, 2011)

My only 2 cents:

  - #3. Motion blur is ok if something in the image is not blurry. Especially the eyes.
  - Centered Subject in a lot of shots.

Other than that... love the color and ideas. Great work. Keep it up. I still find kids hard to shoot! They move too much. But when you get that shot, it makes it worth it.


----------



## R.D. (Jan 30, 2011)

5=amazing. I don't know what it is? the lighting? Beautiful.


----------



## darrenP (Feb 6, 2011)

Great set of photos. Love the colours. And the bokeh on picture 2.


----------



## dallasimagery (Feb 7, 2011)

kundalini said:


> This one hits the recycle bin immediately IMO. There is no saving grace..



+1

I like #1 quite a bit.. and 6 is nice


----------



## FoggyLens (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice shots! I have to agree with the comments about number 3 tho.


----------

